
Chernoff's Faces - sebg
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2015/11/29/chernoffs-faces/
======
rchiniquy
Utterly surprised not yet to see a reference here to Peter Watt's Blindsight
[1], which integrated Chernoff's faces as a data visualization. If you haven't
read it yet, go read it. You'll thank me.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindsight_(Watts_novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindsight_\(Watts_novel\))

~~~
gbhn
Thank you! :-)

------
TeMPOraL
This finally confirms I'm not a human. I sort of always suspected I have
problems recognizing and remembering faces, but looking at Chernoff's ones
makes it obvious. My intuition is completely unable to compare those faces; I
feel uncomfortable even looking at them. I guess I'll stick to small multiples
of colored scatterplots or something.

~~~
dlwh
Prosopagnosia[1] is a real condition that affects ≈2.5% of people. You might
check out "The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat" if you're interested.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosopagnosia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosopagnosia)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks for the link, I didn't know about this thing. Sacks's book is actually
(I think) somewhere on my desk gathering dust, I'll need to get around to
reading it.

Anyway, in my case it's nowhere near that bad. I can recognize faces with
_enough exposure_ , but I have problems remembering them when first seeing, as
well as enumerating features, imagining the faces and comparing them between
each other. I can do all of that, but it takes a lot of effort and time.

